# Where to buy? (Canon DSLR)



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'm thinking about purchasing a Canon EOS 550D/Rebel T2i (or something of similar specs) but I've noticed that Canadians pay about a $200 premium compared to our friends south of the border.

Anybody know of a decent reseller or site where one can get better mileage out of our dollar?


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

note that canon just came out with the 600D/T3i, 1100D/T3...

Canon EOS 600D Hands-on Preview: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Futureshop. Staples.

Only two that will sell them in my area.....your area may vary.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

MannyP Design said:


> Anybody know of a decent reseller or site where one can get better mileage out of our dollar?


Nope. Not unless you're a CPS member (which won't cover the $200 dollar difference).

Otherwise, buy it online stateside, get it sent to your great uncle in Maine, sift down for a visit, declare it at the border & bring it home.

If you buy anything at FutureGlop you deserve everything you get.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

B&H has the T2i with kit lens for $769 US. The Camera Store in Calgary has the T3i kit for $967 (pending arrival) and the T2i kit for $829. Even my local store (Photo Expert) has the kit for $849 and they will price match. It doesn't seem like the US price is that much better especially if you have to pay for shipping and taxes at the border. Your local stores should be able to match the Camera Store price


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

What taxes will you pay at the border that you won't at a Canadian store?


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

FeXL said:


> What taxes will you pay at the border that you won't at a Canadian store?


You're right - it will be the same type of tax(es) paid when it crosses over the border.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Taxes aren't a concern. It's this silly premium we pay on goods that should be at par with the US. But I guess that thread has been beaten to death.

A trip to Maine may be in order.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MannyP Design said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing a Canon EOS 550D/Rebel T2i (or something of similar specs) but I've noticed that Canadians pay about a $200 premium compared to our friends south of the border.
> 
> Anybody know of a decent reseller or site where one can get better mileage out of our dollar?


I have bought from B&H many times over the years. They are extremely reputable... I don't know how their price compares to the Canadian prices you are seeing but they are a great company south of the border.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Kami said:


> You're right - it will be the same type of tax(es) paid when it crosses over the border.


If buying in person you will pay State/City taxes on the purchase as well, unless you buy in Montana or Oregon. Can be as high as 8%. Be sure warranty is world wide and not limited to the US if buying stateside.



FWIW Future Shop, and London Drugs offer no questions asked returns within some limits. Many good camera shops do not. 

Under no circumstances should you register for the manufacturers warranty until you are sure you wish to keep the camera. And never ever buy a store warranty.

Prices often drop dramatically after models have been on the market a few months.


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

henry's in toronto are big. l.l. lozeau in montreal probably worth looking at. note that if you have to do a return to the US, or a warrranty repair it is more complicated...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

boukman2 said:


> henry's in toronto are big. l.l. lozeau in montreal probably worth looking at. note that i*f you have to do a return to the US, or a warrranty repair it is more complicated...*


Not really. I have successfully and easily returned products to the US for repair/refund without issue.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I just bought a new Canon Speedlite 430EX II for my DSLRs and bought it from B&H. It was on sale at the time for $265 USD. It's now $284. I dealt with them many times over the years when I lived in the US (almost all my camera equipment is from them) and when I went hunting for the flash, I was surprised to discover that they were cheaper, even with the shipping, than anyone in Toronto.

They do apply the HST on Canadian orders now (they have a Canadian tax number) which makes a huge difference - no brokerage.  There appears to be about 1% duty too - not exactly sure, but the "landed cost" - ie taxes etc. were about 14% - ON HST is 13%. Shipping to Toronto was $9. The total all in was $311. Exchange was even at the time. Best Buy now has it on sale for $299.99, but with the tax it's still $28 more and that's if I go and buy it at the store. Shipping would add to it, of course.

BTW, be careful when comparing the prices on the T2i etc. Different lenses will change the kit price. The 18-55mm lens is a $129 lens. The 18-135mm is a $400+ lens. I never buy kit lenses - I'd rather save my money and buy much better glass. That said, given the reviews I've read, if you can afford it, get the 18-135 over the 18-55 if you don't already have any Canon lenses. And B&H is $769 on the T2i with the 18-55 lens - so $60 cheaper than the lowest base Canadian price of $829 at the Camera Store in AB, which is $937 with the HST. I don't think the shipping from B&H will cost more than about $15, so it's probably still the cheapest all in.


----------



## gordoon (Jan 31, 2009)

You can check prices at photoprice.ca


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

Although others complain about futureshop/bestbuy purchases there is one huge advantage with buying there ... they will price match plus take off an additional 10% (as long as you factor in shipping prices, etc into the equation on the price match because they will). I just saved on a Logitech Harmony remote I bought thanks to this ... was going to buy at futureshop because they had it on sale .. but I instead went to bestbuy and got it for 10% less than futureshop's sale price (best buy didn't have it on sale so they matched the FS price + took an additional 10% off).

At the end of the day if you're not having to deal with their warranty, after the initial 30 days you're going to be dealing directly with Canon for warranty issues anyway.


----------

